# Where are the walleyes?



## imadawg22 (Jun 8, 2012)

Hoping to land some with my son this summer. We have tried Milton 3x and West Branch yesterday. Nothing doing, just a few small cats and an occasional blue gill. I'm thinking of trying Mosquito later this week. Does anyone have any thoughts on where to find these guys?


----------



## wave warrior (Oct 2, 2005)

#1 lake Erie!!!!

#2 skeeter


#3 everywhere else.........


----------



## STRONGPERSUADER (Nov 5, 2006)

Pretty much in ^ order with pymatuning thrown in there somewhere. At WB there are some humps just southeast of the island across from the marina. They go from about 5’ down to about 10-12’ with quite a few of them. You will know them when you see them on your electronics. Try drifting a jig and minnow over them after nightfall. I’ve done pretty well there. That lake has so much structure, it’s really hard to find them at times but they are there.


----------



## BaddFish (Jun 20, 2009)

Fish the weeds at Squito w/ swim baits or Erie dearies & LOTS OF PATIENCE! Good luck!


----------



## matticito (Jul 17, 2012)

In my cooler


----------



## allwayzfishin (Apr 30, 2008)

Here’s some from tonight..,,imo the night time is the right time.


----------



## Nicholas Gath (May 3, 2019)

allwayzfishin said:


> View attachment 364451
> View attachment 364453
> View attachment 364451
> View attachment 364453
> Here’s some from tonight..,,imo the night time is the right time.


Nice work... Where ? whatbwere they hitting had a coup off the crib with some dips and spoons


----------



## imadawg22 (Jun 8, 2012)

Thanks all for your input. I dont know mosquito at all, where are the weed beds? Just need general vicinity, the lake is huge!


----------



## set-the-drag (Jan 13, 2013)

Nicholas Gath said:


> Nice work... Where ? whatbwere they hitting had a coup off the crib with some dips and spoons


Typically night bite technique. Run plugs higher at night anywhere from the wall out to 60' they are there. Mark them and they should be biting


----------



## allwayzfishin (Apr 30, 2008)

Yup, it’s really simple actually. Most spots I do t even mark fish because the boat spooks them in shallow. I run electric motor only or cast. Good luck, you’ll catch them


----------



## matticito (Jul 17, 2012)

Must be why my shallow flicker shads are hot!


----------



## ranger487 (Apr 5, 2005)

imadawg22 said:


> Thanks all for your input. I dont know mosquito at all, where are the weed beds? Just need general vicinity, the lake is huge!


There are weed beds everywere you look on both sides of the lake they run up the whole shorelines


----------



## Searay (Feb 12, 2007)

imadawg22 said:


> Thanks all for your input. I dont know mosquito at all, where are the weed beds? Just need general vicinity, the lake is huge!


 Launch south side off of Rt. 88 causeway go West out of ramp watch for bridge on causeway once you pass it up you will be in a monster weed bed... prop tangling in some areas


----------



## c. j. stone (Sep 24, 2006)

ranger487 said:


> There are weed beds everywere you look on both sides of the lake they run up the whole shorelines


In some parts of "mid-lake" between the causeway and marina, the weeds can come out nearly half way across! In these weed(edges), dropping off into deep water, the walleyes will be feeding "all day long"! In a good breeze causing a chop on the water(typical Skeeter day!), you can not see/visually find them and must rely on decent electronics! Water depths there, to 8-9 ft, has weeds(and weed edges)! Guess what, the giant, "humped-backed neck" gills also are spawning that deep!


----------



## imadawg22 (Jun 8, 2012)

Thanks everyone! We’ll be heading out tomorrow, i will report back!!


----------



## Karl Wolf (Apr 26, 2020)

Start referring to channel cats as inland eyes and you'll have a decent catch rate.


----------



## glfpro07 (Mar 7, 2012)

Im gunna head tonight with my pops to try the night bite. I am new to mosquito aswell only night fishing 1 time. I have only launched at state park before on south end, is this an ok starting point to look for eyes? A birdie told me to go passed the island up through that area.


----------



## Karl Wolf (Apr 26, 2020)

I'd suggest casting or super slow trolling husky J12s or smithwick suspending rouges on the weed edges on the west side.


----------



## glfpro07 (Mar 7, 2012)

I appreciate it. I will let you know how it goes. Thanks for info


----------



## HappySnag (Dec 20, 2007)

imadawg22 said:


> Thanks all for your input. I dont know mosquito at all, where are the weed beds? Just need general vicinity, the lake is huge!


there is no magic to catch fish in any lake.
#1 you have to find fish first to catch them.
#2 the fish is on the moove all time.
every lake ,open water or ice you have to search for fish first,when you find them then you able to catch them.


----------



## imadawg22 (Jun 8, 2012)

Went out Thursday 7/2 @Mosquito, fished from 7:30A - 4:00P. Can't say I located any walleye, saw a couple monster cats and carp while drifting over the weeds. I was vertical jigging into spots between the weeds as the drift allowed but didn't have any luck. Caught about 10 really nice bluegill, almost all on a small crankbait in one nice break in the weeds.

That lake is COVERED in weeds. How do you located fish with sonar/downscan/sidescan when there is that much cover? Its nearly impossible to distinguish weeds from fish when there is so many weeds. I'm normally used to a flat bottom and some heavy weedbeds that rise to the surface, I have never seen so many weeds just covering the majority of the bottom of the lake, rising up into another weedbed that reaches the surface. Kind of at a loss for what to try because with so much cover, a lot of options are taken off the table.


----------



## c. j. stone (Sep 24, 2006)

c. j. stone said:


> In some parts of "mid-lake" between the causeway and marina, the weeds can come out nearly half way across! In these weed(edges), dropping off into deep water, the walleyes will be feeding "all day long"! In a good breeze causing a chop on the water(typical Skeeter day!), you can not see/visually find them and must rely on decent electronics! Water depths there, to 8-9 ft, has weeds(and weed edges)! And guess what, the giant, "humped-backed" gills also are spawning that deep and a bonus if found!


I can't fish the little openings/creases/potholes "comfortably" that many guys talk abt deep in the weeds so "edges" are where it's at for me. My experience is most weeds can't/don't grow past the 8-10' depth previously mentioned since the sunlight doesn't penetrate the turbid water beyond those depths. The fish hang out on and just inside edges waiting to grab passing prey so that's where to focus on them(imho). A lot better for boat control, commotion and "noise" allowance in this slightly deeper water as well.


----------



## imadawg22 (Jun 8, 2012)

Thanks C.J. Finding those edges was what I tried for most of the day...There's a very fine line between full water weeds and the line. Very challenging to say the least.


----------



## brad crappie (Sep 29, 2015)

Well squitter has weeds over 10ft


----------



## BigDaddy300 (Nov 1, 2004)

brad crappie said:


> Well squitter has weeds over 10ft


And more!

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## HappySnag (Dec 20, 2007)

imadawg22 said:


> Thanks C.J. Finding those edges was what I tried for most of the day...There's a very fine line between full water weeds and the line. Very challenging to say the least.


i do not use fish finder to find fish i only reed the dept of water,i move from spot to spot.
if you like look at the map home and pick where you going to fish.


----------



## One guy and a boat (Aug 8, 2018)

brad crappie said:


> Well squitter has weeds over 10ft


Sure do and with zebra mussell's it will only get worse. I've never seen the water as clear as this year. That's going back to early ninetees.

Sent from my Pixel 3a XL using Tapatalk


----------

